# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبه 1100 منطقه یک تجربی؟!

## Dr.med96

دوستان تجربی که رتبه منطقه یکشون در زیرگروه یک حدود 1100 شده رتبه کشوریشون در زیرگروه یک چند شده؟
ممنون

----------


## saeedkh76

> دوستان تجربی که رتبه منطقه یکشون در زیرگروه یک حدود 1100 شده رتبه کشوریشون در زیرگروه یک چند شده؟
> ممنون


حدود 3000 میشه

----------


## Dr.med96

> حدود 3000 میشه


ممنون دوست عزیز ولی این حدس شما مربوط به پارسال هست
میخواستم ببینم امسال چی شده
تا جایی که میدونم 1250 امسال کشوریش 4100 شده

----------


## Dr.med96

> دوستان تجربی که رتبه منطقه یکشون در زیرگروه یک حدود 1100 شده رتبه کشوریشون در زیرگروه یک چند شده؟
> ممنون


دوستان کسی نیست؟

----------


## hosseinesi

فک کنم ۳۳۰۰ تا ۳۶۰۰
همین حدوده

----------


## Dr.med96

> فک کنم ۳۳۰۰ تا ۳۶۰۰
> همین حدوده


کارنامه امسالو دیدین؟

----------


## dorsa20

> دوستان تجربی که رتبه منطقه یکشون در زیرگروه یک حدود 1100 شده رتبه کشوریشون در زیرگروه یک چند شده؟
> ممنون


فکر میکنم حدود 3000 اینا بشه
امسال شاید حدود 3200 - 3300

----------

